# MERM Pressure Vessel Section/Problems



## MikeR (Apr 1, 2009)

I am studying the pressure vessels section in the MERM. I also looked at the practice problems for this section. To me the problems seem very time consuming and involved. I am not sure of the depth that the NCEES would test on this section.

Any thoughts on how much time I should put into this section?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2009)

It is fair game on the exam, and honestly, I don't remember that section being all that difficult or time consuming.

Its been a while, though.


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 1, 2009)

Back when I took the exam about a year ago, I don't think pressure vessels were tested extensively or at all. I don't remember for sure. But yeah, the problems are not very difficult. They are basically plug and chug for the most part. I would at least spend some time on them so that they aren't completely new in the event you see 5 of them on this exam. You can never be to sure on the PE. I pretty much skipped one section on last years exam and it nearly cost me. There were about 5 or 6 problems on this subject. I couldn't believe it! Don't let this happen to you.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

Study the section as much as you can. Even though PV questions are pretty much plug and chug, I remember there being quite a few different equations for the various types of PVs. You have to be somewhat familiar with them so you dont get caught using the wrong formula.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 1, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> Study the section as much as you can. Even though PV questions are pretty much plug and chug, I remember there being quite a few different equations for the various types of PVs. You have to be somewhat familiar with them so you dont get caught using the wrong formula.


Thanks for the input Guys.

No, I agree that the problems are not difficult, but they are time consuming.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 1, 2009)

be familiar with the section of text, when to use each formula etc... don't waste too much time on it.


----------

